

Memory alloy bounces back into shape 10M times - darrhiggs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-32886000

======
darrhiggs
Link to research [0] (Ultralow-fatigue shape memory alloy films), for those
that have access.

[0]
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6238/1004](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6238/1004)

